# Fish Chillers



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Petsmart,

Who has ever worked on fish chillers, or does anyone have a clue to how they work?


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Chillers being more to do with HVAC?

I know they turn hot liquid into cold liquid. That's about my knowledge of them.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That's ok, we had them contact others they has knowledge of it.


----------

